# Lets Go Camping!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Kathy and I were thinking about going to Lost Maples State Natural Area Sept. 26th, 27th, 28th for a lazy fall camp-out. Do any of you Outbackers live around the San Antonio, Hill Country area? If so would you like to meet up at the park for a weekend camp-out BBQ. I know we have members all over the US and Canada but I figured that if there was someone close to Central Texas we might be able to work something out.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I guess everyone lives to far away, "Oh Well"


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry, Texas is just too far for us... Maybe someday


----------

